# Lego Enclosure



## TMRKD (Nov 18, 2011)

Has anyone ever tried to make an enclosure out of lego for your T's?
I think it would be a good project, any thoughts?


----------



## synyster (Nov 18, 2011)

Is this a serious question?

Ask RobC, he'll probably give it a shot...


----------



## TMRKD (Nov 18, 2011)

Very serious question, I was thinking about grabbing some Lego and plexiglass and having a go at it. I think it would be cool.


----------



## synyster (Nov 19, 2011)

What's your layout idea? I mean, you know you can't see through lego... How would you adapt that? And to open and close it? I seriously don't see any benefits from it, and for it being "cool", I guess that all depends on the decoration of your spider room (or whatever room you keep em in).

If I were you, I'd take the creative ideas and probably make some design tank out of plexi only...


----------



## TMRKD (Nov 19, 2011)

My T is just in my living room.
I was thinking a pyramid made out of Legos with a small hole on each side that would have plexiglass in it, then on one side it would have a piece of plexiglass cut out the size of the side and have it put on with hinges along with a lock on it for the door.


----------



## Motorkar (Nov 19, 2011)

Is it really that hard to get glass/acrylic enclosure with real wood?? Plastic is bad no matter how neat should it look.


----------



## Tarantel (Nov 19, 2011)

Don't do it.


----------



## TMRKD (Nov 19, 2011)

Tarantel said:


> Don't do it.


Why shouldn't I make an enclosure out of Lego?


----------



## Leviticus (Nov 19, 2011)

TMRKD said:


> Why shouldn't I make an enclosure out of Lego?


I would say that should you try this you would have to coat the lego somehow with a sealant to waterproof it, especially the bottom. Something like this would not suit my personal taste but it could be done if properly planned out.


----------



## TMRKD (Nov 19, 2011)

I already have that part planned out; the bottom would have a piece of plexiglas glued onto it with silicon or some kind of epoxy and the sides would be "painted" with clear epoxy.


----------



## gmrpnk21 (Nov 19, 2011)

Give it plenty of time to air out and it should work well. Remember, legos are hollow inside, so if you cut a section with a saw or blade it may look a little weird. With creativity, ANYTHING can be shaped into an enclosure!


----------



## catfishrod69 (Nov 19, 2011)

why not just take an already existing aquarium, or even build one first out of plexi...then place your lego where you want them on the sides with silicone or epoxy....you wouldnt need them on the bottom, and this way wouldnt have to worry about sealing anything unless you build out of plexi first...


----------



## pnshmntMMA (Nov 19, 2011)

I used legos for leopard geckos. Worked great, it'll work for Ts too, (I'm talking about hides)


----------



## Tarantel (Nov 19, 2011)

Perhaps I was too quick to dismiss the idea, it just doesn't sound like too good an idea to me. Try it though, I'm not experianced enough to make a judgement.


----------



## jayefbe (Nov 19, 2011)

I totally don't see the point at all, but go for it. Post pics too. It's too strange for me not to look. 

I'd go catfishrod's suggestion too.


----------

